# Lump in throat



## 20660 (Aug 27, 2005)

I have been losing my mind trying to find out a reason for this sensation. The one common factor I can think of is that I took Metamucil and Colace (dr told me to for anal fistula) Maybe the fiber irritated my esophagus (sp?) Its been over a week. The first time I noticed it I had not digested breakfast 13 hours later after that The lump feeling started and progressively got worse, B4 it wouldnt be there in the morning but now its there and gets worse as the day goes on. Cant sleep at night


----------



## 13977 (Aug 11, 2005)

How does the lump feels like? I feel like I had a lump or muscle in my throat, and when I swallow it bothers me, somtimes I feel a sharp pains in there too, I have GERD, I havent had any special test done...Well not yet. My doctor gave me Protonix to prevent acid. flowing into my esophaguesIs been a little bit over 2 months since this started.


----------



## 20660 (Aug 27, 2005)

The best way to describe it is, its like a gas bubble is sitting there. I have no problems swallowing food, but once the food is there is seems to slide back up. I get a full feeling and belch endlessly with no relief. Odd thing is when I get heartburn the lump feeling is gone. but no meds were helping me. As I told Dr. it was like there was alot of bile and was just sitting there. I took Prevacid, Gas X and galiviscon nothing helped. see my other posting to you about the scope. For me it seems that my PH is off kilter and its irritating everything...


----------

